# Cube Rahmen und Gabel - Gefährlich?



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

Hallo,
durch Zufall habe ich gestern gelesen das jemand einen tödlichen Sturz mit einem fast neuen Rennrad von Cube hatte, die Gabel ist gebrochen.  Ich habe auch schon gelesen, das es öfters Rahmenbrüche bei Cube gab und Rückrufaktionen.
Dann meinen manche Cube Rahmen wären nicht so gut, der wäre zu weich oder so.
Jetzt bin ich doch unsicher, weil ich habe ein Cross Team 2009 und irgendwie bin ich verunsichert, ob und wie sicher das Rad überhaupt ist?
Wie stabil ist denn der Rahmen und die Gabel bei diesen Bike?
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. August 2010)

Hallo lxkarl!

So ein Unfall ist schlimm. Dennoch passiert es immer und überall. 

"Da platzt ein Marken-Reifen an einem Golf und es stirbt jemand dabei."

Ist jetzt jeder VW gefährlich? Oder war es nur ein Einzelfall? Oder ein Unfall? Oder Unachtsamkeit? Ein Produktionsfehler? etc.



Ich denke, Du machst Dir einfach zu viele Gedanken! 

Kaputt gehen kann immer mal was und leider kann man bei solchen Unfällen auch hohen körperlichen Schaden davon tragen. Aber wie gesagt. Sowas passiert immer und überall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. August 2010)

das eigentlich problem ist, dass radfahren insbesondere mountainbiken gefaehrlich ist....


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hallo lxkarl!
> 
> So ein Unfall ist schlimm. Dennoch passiert es immer und überall.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich verstehe was du meinst. Nur ich habe bis jetzt, also bei meinem letzten Rad ein MTB die Erfahrung gemacht, das da nie was war z.b. am Rahmen und das seit 6 jahren.
Und ich finde es sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, wenn man sich ein neues Rad kauft, das an der Gabel einfach sich was lösen kann und diese dann bricht. Irgendwas wurde doch dann falsch gemacht in der Herstellung oder Montage oder?


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das eigentlich problem ist, dass radfahren insbesondere mountainbiken gefaehrlich ist....


 
Das kann man so oder so sehen. Also ich finde es nicht gefährlich, wenn man gutes Material hat. Es ging ja auch nicht um MTB fahren, sondern Rennrad.


----------



## Sturmkorp (7. August 2010)

Ja is halt ******* aber sowas kann immer passieren, aber muss auch sagen die Materialien und verarbeitungen sind auch besser geworden und da wos denn zerlegt hat, is ja schon ca 5 jahre her und hät er einen Helm gehabt währs vielleicht auch nich so ausgegangen!!!!!!


----------



## decline (7. August 2010)

lxkarl schrieb:


> Wie stabil ist denn der Rahmen und die Gabel bei diesen Bike?
> Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.



sehr stabil! wären räder nicht auf ausreichend sicherheit ausgelegt, würde es zu vielen schweren unfällen kommen und cube würde binnen kürzester zeit pleite gehen, weil (a) keiner mehr cube bikes kaufen würde und (b) die schadensansatz forderungen ins astronomische steigen würden.

materialfehler (ohne die genaue unfallursache bzw. den unfallhergang zu kennen) kommen immer und überall vor - leider mit auch oft tödlichem ende. 

ich würde mir an deiner stelle keinen kopf machen bezüglich der sicherheit der bikes. es ist bei weitem wahrscheinlicher, dass du als radfahrer von einem auto angefahren und tödlich verletzt wirst, als dass dein bike "versagt". dennoch sollte man in regelmäßigen abständen selbst z.B.: kritische schweißnähte begutachten, ob dort vielleicht ein riss des rahmens zu erkennen ist.


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

Sturmkorp schrieb:


> Ja is halt ******* aber sowas kann immer passieren, aber muss auch sagen die Materialien und verarbeitungen sind auch besser geworden und da wos denn zerlegt hat, is ja schon ca 5 jahre her und hät er einen Helm gehabt währs vielleicht auch nich so ausgegangen!!!!!!


 
Ja das stimmt, aber wegen dem Helm ich weiss nicht. So wie ich es gelesen habe hätte auch ein Helm in dem Fall nix gebracht.


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> sehr stabil! wären räder nicht auf ausreichend sicherheit ausgelegt, würde es zu vielen schweren unfällen kommen und cube würde binnen kürzester zeit pleite gehen, weil (a) keiner mehr cube bikes kaufen würde und (b) die schadensansatz forderungen ins astronomische steigen würden.
> 
> materialfehler (ohne die genaue unfallursache bzw. den unfallhergang zu kennen) kommen immer und überall vor - leider mit auch oft tödlichem ende.
> 
> ich würde mir an deiner stelle keinen kopf machen bezüglich der sicherheit der bikes. es ist bei weitem wahrscheinlicher, dass du als radfahrer von einem auto angefahren und tödlich verletzt wirst, als dass dein bike "versagt". dennoch sollte man in regelmäßigen abständen selbst z.B.: kritische schweißnähte begutachten, ob dort vielleicht ein riss des rahmens zu erkennen ist.


 
ok verstehe was du meinst. Mit dem Rahmen nachschauen ist klar.
Aber der Unfall passierte ja durch eine Vollbremsung und dann ist die Gabel gebrochen. Klar es ist 5 Jahre her und die Materialien wurden verbessert. Aber ich frage mich trotzdem wie kann ich erkennen ob die Gabel ok ist oder was kann man da machen damit man im Vorfeld vll. was sehen kann oder kann man da nix machen?
Ich meine wenn man nix sehen kann, fährt los vll. mit 30 km/h oder mehr und dann bricht die Gabel, dann kann man ja nix mehr machen.


----------



## nullstein (7. August 2010)

Meine Güte!!! Wie hast du es bis jetzt geschafft, ohne ernsthafte psychische Schäden durchs Leben zu gehen? Fährst du Auto? Bist du schonmal geflogen oder mit der Bahn gefahren? Also mach dir nicht ins Hemd, weil irgendwann mal irgendjemandem irgendeine Gabel an seinem Bike gebrochen ist.
Die 100%ige Garantie, dass ein Bauteil hält gibt es nicht und wird es auch NIE geben!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerRT (7. August 2010)

Passiert halt....meinem Vater ist mitten in der Stadt auch mal der Lenker gebrochen und das bei einem City-Bike...sollte auch nicht vorkommen. Ihm ist zum Glück nix passiert. Neuer Lenker dran und fertig....Er hat sich da auch keinen Kopf gemacht und es hätte wenns dumm gelaufen wäre auch tödlich enden können so mitten im Stadtverkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simplonaut (7. August 2010)

Einem Freund ist an der Marzocchi Bomber ohne Vorwarnung die Gabelkrone weg gebrochen. Er lag anschließend etwa 2-3 Stunden besinnungslos im Wald. Gott sei dank ging das ohne bleibende Schäden ab. So was kommt immer wieder vor und ist bei Materialien, die derart belastet werden, nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Meine Güte!!! Wie hast du es bis jetzt geschafft, ohne ernsthafte psychische Schäden durchs Leben zu gehen? Fährst du Auto? Bist du schonmal geflogen oder mit der Bahn gefahren? Also mach dir nicht ins Hemd, weil irgendwann mal irgendjemandem irgendeine Gabel an seinem Bike gebrochen ist.
> Die 100%ige Garantie, dass ein Bauteil hält gibt es nicht und wird es auch NIE geben!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
nein ich fahre kein auto, ich fliege nicht und ich fahre auch kein zug mehr.
Was heisst mach dir nicht ins Hemd, ich habe halt keine Lust zu sterben auf dem Rad.
100 % Garantie gibt es nicht, aber wenn ich mir ein neues Rad kaufe dürfte das doch nicht brechen.


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

Simplonaut schrieb:


> Einem Freund ist an der Marzocchi Bomber ohne Vorwarnung die Gabelkrone weg gebrochen. Er lag anschließend etwa 2-3 Stunden besinnungslos im Wald. Gott sei dank ging das ohne bleibende Schäden ab. So was kommt immer wieder vor und ist bei Materialien, die derart belastet werden, nicht auszuschließen.


 
Verstehe was du meinst nur ich habe ein MTB gefahren und da war ausser einem Anriss in der Gabel nix passiert in 6 Jahren und ich dachte Cube wäre ein ziemlich gute Marke und die hätten gleich gutes Material oder besseres. Deshalb war ich schon verwundert was ich da so gelesen habe, es waren ja mehrere Fälle.


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

schaut euch das mal wie kann sowas sein?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxFj_URIuns"]YouTube- âªTour de France - Marcus Burghardtâ¬â[/nomedia]
ist carbon so unstabil und alu stabiler?


----------



## nullstein (7. August 2010)

Nun sei doch nicht so panisch!! Du fährst kein Auto, fliegst nicht, fährst nicht mit dem Zug...Da wär ich arbeitslos
Machst du nie Urlaub?

Jetzt erklär mir mal, warum ein neues Rad nicht brechen sollte? Materialfehler, Fertigungsfehler oder den bösen Zufall der Überbelastung kann es IMMER!!!!!!!! geben. Beschäftige dich mal mit dem lieben Thema der Stochastik.

Zum Thema Carbon vs. Alu:
Auch hier: beschäftige dich mal mit dem Thema der Faserverbundstrukturen.


----------



## decline (7. August 2010)

lxkarl schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal wie kann sowas sein?
> YouTube- âªTour de France - Marcus Burghardtâ¬â
> ist carbon so unstabil und alu stabiler?



das ist leichtbau auf hÃ¶chstem niveau...keine sorge, dein bike ist im vergleich sehr robust gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> das ist leichtbau auf höchstem niveau...keine sorge, dein bike ist im vergleich sehr robust gebaut.



Die Belastungsrichtung ist ebenfalls recht interessant


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> das ist leichtbau auf höchstem niveau...keine sorge, dein bike ist im vergleich sehr robust gebaut.


 
ok, ich muss das so hinnehmen.
aber eine Frage habe ich noch 2005 gab es diesen tödlichen Unfall mit einem Cube Rennrad. Es hieß doch vorhin das Material hat sich verbessert, wieso wurde dann 2008 ein Rückruf von Cube gestartet die die selbe Gabel betrifft.


----------



## decline (7. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Belastungsrichtung ist ebenfalls recht interessant



von dem mal ganz abegesehen, ja 


aber immerhin ist die gabel nicht gebrochen...


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Nun sei doch nicht so panisch!! Du fährst kein Auto, fliegst nicht, fährst nicht mit dem Zug...Da wär ich arbeitslos
> Machst du nie Urlaub?
> 
> Nein ich mache nie Urlaub. Und da wo ich hin muss komme ich überall mit dem Rad hin. Früher bin ich noch Zug und Strassenbahn gefahren, aber ich brauche es nicht weil ich mit dem Rad da hinkomme.
> ...


----------



## decline (7. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470245


----------



## nullstein (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470245






@lxkarl: Natürlich sollte ein Rahmen oder eine Gabel unter "normalen" Umständen nicht brechen. Aber hier fängt es schon an. Was ist denn "normal"? Man kann die Rahmenkonstruktionen sowie das Gesamtprodukt Fahrrad berechnen oder experimentell untersuchen. Nur leider gelingt es recht selten die reale Physik zu 100% mit mathematischen Modellen abzubilden. Und wenn es gelingt, dauern die Rechnungen zu lang oder können gar nicht mehr durchgeführt werden. Fahrräder sind nunmal zeitfest ausgelegt, d.h. irgendwann macht es KNACKS.
Aber was red ich mir hier den Mund fusselig...


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. August 2010)

lxkarl schrieb:


> Warum ganz einfach ich gehe mal davon aus das Hersteller z.b. Fehler analysieren und verbessern. Und auch das die Material verbessert wird. Also es wird z.b. bei Cube von Jahr zu Jahr was das Material betrifft eine Verbesserung geben denke ich mal. Und wenn die dann auf dem neuesten Stand der Radtechnik sind und ganz neues Material anbieten sollte das eigentlich alles einwandfrei funktionieren. Ich meine wenn ich einen nagelneuen Rahmen habe z.b. gehe ich ja mal nicht davon aus das der gleich bricht, genauso die Gabel oder siehst du das anders?



Richtig, allerdings hat nullstein ja schon aufgeführt warum es trotzdem zu Unfällen kommt:



nullstein schrieb:


> ...
> Materialfehler, Fertigungsfehler oder den bösen Zufall der Überbelastung kann es IMMER!!!!!!!! geben.
> ...


____________________



lxkarl schrieb:


> ok, ich muss das so hinnehmen.
> aber eine Frage habe ich noch 2005 gab es diesen tödlichen Unfall mit einem Cube Rennrad. Es hieß doch vorhin das Material hat sich verbessert, wieso wurde dann 2008 ein Rückruf von Cube gestartet die die selbe Gabel betrifft.



siehe oben:


nullstein schrieb:


> ...
> Materialfehler, Fertigungsfehler oder den bösen Zufall der Überbelastung kann es IMMER!!!!!!!! geben.
> ...



(vor kurzem wurden übrigens gleich ganze Rahmen zurückgerufen  )


Insgesamt also: (hab es mal umgestellt, dann passt es)


lxkarl schrieb:


> _
> wenn ich mir ein neues Rad kaufe dürfte das doch nicht brechen, aber 100 % Garantie gibt es nicht._


Genau! 



5* bis hierhin 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> @lxkarl: Natürlich sollte ein Rahmen oder eine Gabel unter "normalen" Umständen nicht brechen. Aber hier fängt es schon an. Was ist denn "normal"? Man kann die Rahmenkonstruktionen sowie das Gesamtprodukt Fahrrad berechnen oder experimentell untersuchen. Nur leider gelingt es recht selten die reale Physik zu 100% mit mathematischen Modellen abzubilden. Und wenn es gelingt, dauern die Rechnungen zu lang oder können gar nicht mehr durchgeführt werden. Fahrräder sind nunmal zeitfest ausgelegt, d.h. irgendwann macht es KNACKS.
> Aber was red ich mir hier den Mund fusselig...


 
das was du sagst stimmt, nur ich habe halt Schwierigkeiten zu akzeptieren das wenn man ein neues Rad hat das das dann bricht. 
Und ich denke niemand möchte sterben wenn er Rad fährt, das man dann Panik bekommt ist halt so.
Man überlegt halt was kann man machen, damit sowas nicht passiert.


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470245


 
was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## decline (7. August 2010)

lxkarl schrieb:


> Man überlegt halt was kann man machen, damit sowas nicht passiert.



nicht radfahren! bloß nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> nicht radfahren! bloß nicht!


eben sag ich doch.

@lxkarl
wenn du mit keiner radmarke fahren willst, mit der schon ein toedlicher unfall passiert ist,
wirst du wahrscheinlich zu fuss gehen muessen. das gleiche trifft uebrigens noch deutlich 
mehr auf autos zu.

allerdings, wenn ich mir die von dir gestarteten themen so ansehe, scheinst du auf solche
fragestellungen zu stehen. 

so das war's ich klink mich aus, von mir aus koennt ihr den troll alleine fuettern.....


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

decline schrieb:


> nicht radfahren! bloß nicht!


 
ich will aber rad fahren!


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> eben sag ich doch.
> 
> @lxkarl
> wenn du mit keiner radmarke fahren willst, mit der schon ein toedlicher unfall passiert ist,
> ...


----------



## Sturmkorp (7. August 2010)

Ja was kann ma da machen, mim Mikroskop anschauen und gucken ob de Risse entdeckst aber am besten du fragst bei Cube selber nach wenn de es so genau wissen willst, die können es dir bestimmt sagen!!!! 

Aber muss ganz ehrlich sagen beim MTB würd ich kein Carbonrahmen nehmen aber beim Rennrad denk ich ma da nix, fahr ein Simplon Serum und bin total zufrieden damit und gebrochen is auch noch nix!


----------



## OpusDei (7. August 2010)

Ohne jetzt in Paranoia zu verfallen, nur mal ganz allgemein - gibt es eigentlich Kriterien oder sonstige Bedingungen, unter denen Rahmen und Anbauteile getestet werden? Ich mein quasi einen TÜV für einzuhaltende Mindestvorschriften der Hersteller!


----------



## Sturmkorp (7. August 2010)

Schau mal, lies dass mal!! Hoffe es hilft weiter 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Qualitaetsstandard_id_32809_.htm


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

Sturmkorp schrieb:


> Ja was kann ma da machen, mim Mikroskop anschauen und gucken ob de Risse entdeckst aber am besten du fragst bei Cube selber nach wenn de es so genau wissen willst, die können es dir bestimmt sagen!!!!
> 
> Aber muss ganz ehrlich sagen beim MTB würd ich kein Carbonrahmen nehmen aber beim Rennrad denk ich ma da nix, fahr ein Simplon Serum und bin total zufrieden damit und gebrochen is auch noch nix!


 
ok ich frage dann mal direkt nach.
Eine letzte Frage noch ein Alurahmen 7005 ist das immer daselbe oder gibt es da Unterschiede?


----------



## xxxT (7. August 2010)

alu 7005 kann einfach konifiziert sein ,doppelt oder dreifach ,längs ovalisiert oder  quer....leicht oder schwer...^^


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> alu 7005 kann einfach konifiziert sein ,doppelt oder dreifach ,längs ovalisiert oder quer....leicht oder schwer...^^


 
ok aber ausser diesen Unterschieden ist gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (7. August 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352972


----------



## lxkarl (7. August 2010)

xxxT schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=352972


 
ok vielen dank.


----------



## OpusDei (7. August 2010)

Sturmkorp schrieb:


> Schau mal, lies dass mal!! Hoffe es hilft weiter
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Qualitaetsstandard_id_32809_.htm



Au ma n Danke da lassen!


----------



## C10H15N (18. September 2010)

Du brauchst kein neues Rad-Du brauchst eine Therapie um deine Angststörung in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ich meine das nicht ironisch-sondern in vollem Ernst!

Ansonsten könntest Du natürlich das Rad komplett röntgen lassen-von einem Gammagraphieshop deiner Wahl-eine 1000Ci 60co Quelle müsste für deine Zwecke reichen.
Einfach mal bei Vattenfall fragen-die röntgen gerade ein Reaktordruckgefäss-nehmen aber dein Fahrrad bestimmt gerne dazwischen.

Gruss

P.S: Ist das hier "versteckte Kamera" oder ist dein Name zufällig Monk?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (18. September 2010)

schon ganz lustig der Thread hier,

ich würde ja vorschlagen das du dir am besten ein Fahrrad aus Stahlträgern bauen lässt, das geht bestimmt nicht kaputt

und man bekommt ordentlich Beinmuskeln


----------



## C10H15N (18. September 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> schon ganz lustig der Thread hier,
> 
> ich würde ja vorschlagen das du dir am besten ein Fahrrad aus Stahlträgern bauen lässt, das geht bestimmt nicht kaputt
> 
> und man bekommt ordentlich Beinmuskeln



im übrigen ist Threadschreiben noch ungleich gefährlicher!!
Anno 1888 ist einem der Monitor explodiert und die Glassplitter haben ihm die Halsschlagader aufgerissen-während brennende Teile Haus, Ort und angrenzende Stadt in Schutt und Asche gelegt haben.

Man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein. Ich für meine Person arbeite nur aus 6 Metern Entfernung mit einer drahtlosen Tastatur-bei der allerdings die Batterien explodieren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decline (18. September 2010)

C10H15N schrieb:


> Anno 1888 ist einem der Monitor explodiert und die Glassplitter haben ihm die Halsschlagader aufgerissen-während brennende Teile Haus, Ort und angrenzende Stadt in Schutt und Asche gelegt haben.



wie? wirklich?


----------



## caweber (9. Juni 2011)

Bei der Gabel war im Carbonschaft kurioserweise ein Innengewinde angebracht, von dort aus ist der Gabelschaft gebrochen. Das Gewinde hat Spannungspitzen verursacht und zum Bruch geführt.


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2011)

neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bitte nicht schon wieder!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Juni 2011)

doch....... es geht wieder weiter


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2011)

kann man eigentlich einen ganzen thread auf die ignorierliste setzten?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Juni 2011)

einfach gekonnt ignorieren.... hilft


----------



## cytrax (9. Juni 2011)

lxkarl schrieb:


> nein ich fahre kein auto, ich fliege nicht und ich fahre auch kein zug mehr.
> Was heisst mach dir nicht ins Hemd, ich habe halt keine Lust zu sterben auf dem Rad.
> 100 % Garantie gibt es nicht, aber wenn ich mir ein neues Rad kaufe dürfte das doch nicht brechen.



loooooooooooooooooooooool NO RISK, NO FUN. Scheiß dir halt ind Hosn. Sport is mord

BTW:


----------



## fkal (10. Juni 2011)

Mein Gott! Das war einer der besten Threads der letzten Jahre. Hab damals schon so gelacht. Schade, dass er unter diesem Namen nicht mehr aktiv ist. 

edith: wobei der mitm zulässigen Gesamtgewicht fast noch besser war!


----------

